# marriage certificates



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

My company has instructed me to get our marriage certificate attested by the UAE & UK authorities before my wife is allowed to join me, i have the certificate with me and am not happy about posting it to the uk and it will be hard for my wife to get into central london to get this done.

Has anyone else had to do this ?

Many Thanks


----------



## Jockvdv (Oct 2, 2008)

Yip - common - we're doing the same thing in Pretoria next week.

Use a courier company? Reckon they'll deliver anywhere in the UK - pricey but safer than post

Cheers
Jock


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

You could TRY and see if the UK consulate here will do it for you. I KNOW people will reply to this and say it can't be done here, but ours was. Honest. Maybe we were just lucky, but still, that's what happened.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

And before anyone says I'm from Australia, I am, but was married in Fulham.


----------



## ParkZ (Mar 17, 2009)

Based from previous experiences with UK expats- they managed to get this done with the British embassy in Dubai. BUT, this changed in 2009. Now you have to do this yourselves. No other way out.


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone tell me exactly what the process is please? My folks are going to do this for me next week in the UK. Where do they go with it? Do they make appointments or just turn up?

Thanks

DC


----------



## lal1 (Feb 11, 2009)

DeeCee said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me exactly what the process is please? My folks are going to do this for me next week in the UK. Where do they go with it? Do they make appointments or just turn up?
> 
> ...


You go to the foreign office in Milton Keynes (google foreign office website for details) just turn up and pay your money.
You then have to take or send it to UAE Embassy in London (we arrived early in morning and paid extra to get back same day I think after 2.00 p.m. ) or they will post it back if you are not in a hurry. By the way, this isn't the end of it, you then have to get them stamped again in UAE at Ministry of Foreign Affairs when you get to UAE.


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response, my old man is going to love that!!

DC


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

You dont have to go to the Foreign Office or the UAE Embassay, you can do it all by post, granted it takes a little longer but the process is slick and we have just done it (in the last week) and saves having to go hang around the Embassy in London all day.

The following website describes the whole website:

UAE Embassy London

Good Luck......


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

is there any other way around that??? it i kinda ridiculous!


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

What if you were married in another country? Can the FO in the UK still attest the marriage certificate or will it have to be done in the country or embassy of the country where the marriage certificate was issued?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Both the British Embassies in Abu Dhabi and Dubai and attest British marriage certificates (but only British). They do this by giving you a certified copy of a genuine document. All you need to do is take the original certificate to the Consular Section of either Embassy between 8am and 1pm Sun - Thurs and pay AED150. Not sure about Dubai but Abu Dhabi do it while you wait.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

By paying AED150 your marriage certificate will be legalized by British Consulate Dubai/Abu Dhabi. You need to present original marriage certificate with your passport copy . After getting legalized take it to Foreign Affair Office behind Dubai Islamic Bank Corinshe Road Sharjah. Pay AED 150 urgent fee and get it done on same day.

This will become the valid document for sponsoring spouse.

If you married in another country and you are British, then your marriage certificate will be attested by the country of marriage .

Normally when British citizen marry outside the UK , they inform embassy and embassy usually issue solemn certificate , you can get that certificate attested by another UK embassy.


----------

